# My 8 yr old APBT had a stroke



## 15575 (Mar 30, 2011)

Does anyone have advice for me .... my 8yr old APBT named Ruca has had a stroke according to his Dr. He lost control of his bowels at home on Friday while I was out of town. My son says nothing else was different. When I took him to have a bath on Monday he was walking and acting fine. I got a call that he was walking odd from the kennel. The Dr did xrays and gave him medication but found no abnormalities, but he cannot sit up or walk without assistance - his hind legs are like jello. I am confused and extremely upset because I can't help him. The Dr said to just monitor him to see if the condition improves.

Has anyone else had this problem?

~Ruca's Grandma


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Im sorry to hear that.. 

sounds like if his mental status is untouched he suffered a spinal chord stroke..

ScienceDirect - The Veterinary Journal : Ischaemic and haemorrhagic stroke in the dog

Rehab therapy helps dogs with "spinal-cord stroke" The Veterinary Page - College of Veterinary Medicine - University of Florida

Uphill idealist: FCE - Dog stroke in spine


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

thats aweful!!! my heart goes out to you guys... ive never haad that to happen


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I know it can happen but have never had any experience with it. So sorry I hope he can recover my heart goes out to you.


----------



## 15575 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ruca's Grandma said:


> Does anyone have advice for me .... my 8yr old APBT named Ruca has had a stroke according to his Dr. He lost control of his bowels at home on Friday while I was out of town. My son says nothing else was different. When I took him to have a bath on Monday he was walking and acting fine. I got a call that he was walking odd from the kennel. The Dr did xrays and gave him medication but found no abnormalities, but he cannot sit up or walk without assistance - his hind legs are like jello. I am confused and extremely upset because I can't help him. The Dr said to just monitor him to see if the condition improves.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> ~Ruca's Grandma


A few years ago, I posted about my Sweet Mr. Ruca - who had suffered a stroke. I must now add that he is no longer with me. There is a hole so huge in my heart and so painful that it feels like it will never go away! Mr. Ruca developed Degenerative Disc Disease and could not walk, or control his bowels. We tried to keep him as comfortable as possible, but when the pain became overwhelming for him, I couldn't continue to be selfish and allow him to suffer. He quietly passed away (induced), surrounded by lots of family - 3 days before his 11th birthday. I hurt everyday wishing there was something I could have done. They said it was too severe and he would never get better, but sometimes my decision haunts me. I miss him so much! Thanks for all the love out there during his brave fight.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey don't ever think you didn't do everything you could! You acted responsibly and did what you knew was right. Ruca went peacefully and surrounded by those who loved him...You are ruca's hero and mine too. That moment changes your life forever but I promise you, the sad feelings will subside and will turn to happy memories.


----------

